# Pulp Fiction



## Slyck (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow. Great film. Didn't see it? Go see it. Now. Definitely NSFW and some parts are wrong on oh so many levels, but this movie is a must see.

Surprised I never saw it before, and will very likely watch it again.


Tell me what you thought of it!


----------



## Lobar (Apr 15, 2010)

If Pulp Fiction was a girl, she'd be legal in 2012.

I guess what I'm trying to say is that I want to have sex with Pulp Fiction.


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Apr 15, 2010)

I've never seen it, but I really need to. 

It was a choice between that and Robin Hood at blockbuster last week, and I love children's films too much to pass them up.

(especially when I haven't seen them before.)


----------



## Kaffting (Apr 15, 2010)

I still wonder what was in that briefcase.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 15, 2010)

I liked planet terror better.

Good movie though *boobstab*


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 15, 2010)

I adore Resvoir Dogs and Kill Bill (to a lesser extent), but Pulp Fiction... eh.
I only enjoyed the Bruce Willis' character's segment, really.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 15, 2010)

Mr. Pink got away :V


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 15, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Mr. Pink got away :V



If you listen really carefully near the end, you hear the police catch him and he's all "don't fukkin shoot me-- I've been shot! D:<"

Poor Mr. Pink. :c


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 15, 2010)

You know what they call a quarter pounder with cheese in France?


----------



## AntiochArrow (Apr 15, 2010)

I want the wallet. "Bad Motherf*cker"


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 15, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> You know what they call a quarter pounder with cheese in France?



Urgh, this quote caused a huge fall out between me and a friend.

She said the Simpsons scene was a parody of it, and I said I knew, but I didn't find it very funny.
So she blocked me on MSN and caused a huge days-long fall out.

:U


----------



## Ilayas (Apr 15, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Urgh, this quote caused a huge fall out between me and a friend.
> 
> She said the Simpsons scene was a parody of it, and I said I knew, but I didn't find it very funny.
> So she blocked me on MSN and caused a huge days-long fall out.
> ...



You need better friends. 


Also Mr. Pink is awesome.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 15, 2010)

I liked the movie.
My mother shot me a death glare when I told her I've never seen it before.


----------



## zesty (Apr 15, 2010)

Alaskan Wolf said:


> I've never seen it, but I really need to.
> 
> It was a choice between that and Robin Hood at blockbuster last week, and I love children's films too much to pass them up.
> 
> (especially when I haven't seen them before.)



Seriously?  I weep for you :[


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 15, 2010)

My favorite part in the movie was the gun accident in the car. I laughed so hard I couldn't breathe.


----------



## Slyck (Apr 15, 2010)

Oh yea...

Zed's dead but 4chan lives on.

Huh...


----------



## ryan-the-otter (Apr 15, 2010)

I did not like it.  I have a thing about violence, especially when used solely as a focus of humor.  That is to me tolerable when the content is so outlandish and surreal like in a horror film.  But when the violence is very true to life and involved realistic situation, then that disturbs me.  Life iss already brutal enough...   It seemed to me to idolize the most horrible of people... or at lease the fans of the movie seem to.  And the homosexual chars were very unlikeable, as if us queers are not allready interpreted very negatively in society.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 15, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> I did not like it.  I have a thing about violence, especially when used solely as a focus of humor.  That is to me tolerable when the content is so outlandish and surreal like in a horror film.  But when the violence is very true to life and involved realistic situation, then that disturbs me.  Life iss already brutal enough...   It seemed to me to idolize the most horrible of people... or at lease the fans of the movie seem to.  And the homosexual chars were very unlikeable, as if us queers are not allready interpreted very negatively in society.


Well I don't really care about the gay part, nothing you can do about gay stereotypes right now... & are you telling me you'd rather watch some desensitizing movie like saw series?

Bigotry I say.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 15, 2010)

I like Jackie Brown a lot more


----------



## Slyck (Apr 15, 2010)

Kaffting said:


> I still wonder what was in that briefcase.





ryan-the-otter said:


> ...And the homosexual chars were very unlikeable, as if us queers are not allready interpreted very negatively in society.



Gay scene? You mean the with the yuppie and the "cop"? I wouldn't really call that a gay scene as implied by "homosexual chars". I didn't know being a rapist was a gay stereotype. I guess being gay can be a rapist stereotype, however I don't think thats relevant. Like how a square is a rectangle but a rectangle isn't always a square. (I should have a joke about squares and love triangles right now but I don't.) Even with Bible Bob and Fundie Frank here at my side I can't see how thats a gay stereotype. Might be a locale-based thing.

But I'm bi so hahaha boo hooo. (Not really, there is way too much injustice for that now, no?)


----------



## Silver Dragon (Apr 16, 2010)

Remember the look on Bruce Willis' face right before he cuts down the gay cop? (couldn't find a pic of it, but you know, that open mouth "holy shit" look)

Best.  Scene.  Ever.


----------



## Browder (Apr 16, 2010)

Inb4 Samuel L. Jackson Meme.

I liked the movie, even though it was recommended to me as being exactly like 'Smokin' Aces.' It wasn't even remotely similar.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 16, 2010)

Wow, you guys, I have never once thought of the redneck dudes as anything other than simply sadistic rapists. I wouldn't look beyond that as some kind of homosexual allegory if I were you.

Also, anyone want to see Pulp Fiction in Santa Cruz, CA Friday or Saturday night? The Del Mar Theater downtown will be showing it at midnight both nights. Their midnight showings are always a lot of fun, always a big cult crowd. They have raffles too. :3


----------



## Ilayas (Apr 16, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> I like Jackie Brown a lot more



I enjoy Pulp Fiction a more but think Jackie Brown is better written.  Though Jackie Brown is based off of a book; where as Pulp Fiction, to my knowledge, is not.


----------



## Kaffting (Apr 16, 2010)

AntiochArrow said:


> I want the wallet. "Bad Motherf*cker"



A friend of mine has that wallet. Is epic.


----------



## ryan-the-otter (Apr 18, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Wow, you guys, I have never once thought of the redneck dudes as anything other than simply sadistic rapists. I wouldn't look beyond that as some kind of homosexual allegory if I were you.





I'm just very tired of seeing negative gay characters on TV.  Whether the ungodly stereotyped fashion-whore flamer or otherwise like those chars.  I never see passive, gentle people that feel realistic and life-like who I can relate to.

 But that was one of my lesser problems with this film.




Foxy_Boy said:


> Well I don't really care about the gay part, nothing you can do about gay stereotypes right now... & are you telling me you'd rather watch some desensitizing movie like saw series?
> 
> Bigotry I say.




No... Evil Dead 2 is more what I am talking about.  Where the violence is cartoony, unrealistic, and supernatural.  I could never watch the saw series.  I Imagine some would think me a prudish conservative who hates counterculture... but I feel they do not understand what I am coming from.  I dont feel it is my job to exert cultural control over others.

At one time when I was young I was so into realistic random violence media and its transgressive reaction to modern society...
but I have come to feel that it is actually a visceral part of that modern society.  Honestly as I said before, I have become very disturbed by the popularity of all this and I just want to be surrounded by more emotionally comforting themes.  I am soulsick in this world.  I am tired of using shock relief and humanly transgressive themes to amuse myself... it left me depressed and desperate for a meaning to life.  Luckily I have found some solace in exposing myself to the natural world and mystical music.  I could not survive without that.


----------



## Kaffting (Apr 18, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> I'm just very tired of seeing negative gay characters on TV.  Whether the ungodly stereotyped fashion-whore flamer or otherwise like those chars.  I never see passive, gentle people that feel realistic and life-like who I can relate to.
> 
> But that was one of my lesser problems with this film.
> 
> ...



Violent films made you question the meaning to existence?
wut


----------



## Slyck (Apr 18, 2010)

Kaffting said:


> Violent films made you question the meaning to existence?
> wut



Pulp fiction can do that. The end made me really think about my lifestyle. Not that I do anything other than being a goody-two-shoes sin-free upstanding citizen anyway. Oh no nothing other than that.


----------



## Kaffting (Apr 18, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Pulp fiction can do that. The end made me really think about my lifestyle. Not that I do anything other than being a goody-two-shoes sin-free upstanding citizen anyway. Oh no nothing other than that.



Huh. I suppose it could bring about some self-reflection, but actual depression?

Perhaps I'm just desensitised.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 18, 2010)

What was in that briefcase?


----------



## Kaffting (Apr 18, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> What was in that briefcase?



Samuel L Jackson's soul


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 18, 2010)

Kaffting said:


> Samuel L Jackson's soul



Wasn't it supposed to be diamonds?


----------



## Kaffting (Apr 18, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Wasn't it supposed to be diamonds?



Yup. Souls are made out of diamonds, see?

Dur.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 18, 2010)

Just got back from seeing that midnight showing of it downtown. Still a work of genius as I've always known it to be.


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 18, 2010)

Anyone else here like Christopher Walken's bit about the watch in Pulp Fiction?  That was hilarious!


----------



## ryan-the-otter (Apr 18, 2010)

Kaffting said:


> Violent films made you question the meaning to existence?
> wut



You should read more into my comment.  Meaninglessly violent media...  whether film or art, or cultural themes.  And I said meaning to life... not existence.  The reasoning was 'I do not see love or compassion, but a world full of hate death and apathy'.  It was this and a lot of related ideas.  they all contribute to a strong impression of bemused nihilism.  A big touchoff to this feeling for me was actually having a big collection of Johnny the Homicidal Maniac comics.  I loved them at first, but as I read into it, I found a character that was actually doing terrible things, even to people who 'did not deserve it' as if anyone did.  Any my friends just reveled in it and found it 'hilarious'.  Even when JV was drawing crappy strips of animals being gored or babies being blown to pieces.  Probably the worst was having a friend of mine make me sit down and watch the movie Clockwork Orange.  Though I was not being forced, peer pressure from my friends kept me watching it, as if I decided I disliked it or was disturbed by it I would be a close-minded prude and a poser trying to be counterculture.  Pulp fiction's role was simply a delightful romp through the highly popularized American crime and drug culture. 

I'm just saying that I am disturbed by the idea of realistic violence or 'badass-ness' for the sake of amusement.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 18, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Wasn't it supposed to be diamonds?



In the original script, the suitcase held diamonds, but that was changed because it was felt that it was rather boring and unoriginal.  So what was in the suitcase was taken out entirely, because how can it fall short of the audience's expectation of imagination if the audience if left to decide what might have been in it themselves?

Popular theories do include the theory that it contained the diamonds from Reservoir Dogs, though, Another popular theory (and my preferred one) is that it contained Marcellus Wallace's soul, which was presumably stolen through the wound in the back of his head seen covered with a band-aid in the scene where he pays Butch to throw the fight.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh man, I just shot OP in the face.


----------



## ryan-the-otter (Apr 18, 2010)

Kaffting said:


> Samuel L Jackson's soul




Interesting....


----------



## Kaffting (Apr 18, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> You should read more into my comment.  Meaninglessly violent media...  whether film or art, or cultural themes.  And I said meaning to life... not existence.  The reasoning was 'I do not see love or compassion, but a world full of hate death and apathy'.  It was this and a lot of related ideas.  they all contribute to a strong impression of bemused nihilism.  A big touchoff to this feeling for me was actually having a big collection of Johnny the Homicidal Maniac comics.  I loved them at first, but as I read into it, I found a character that was actually doing terrible things, even to people who 'did not deserve it' as if anyone did.  Any my friends just reveled in it and found it 'hilarious'.  Even when JV was drawing crappy strips of animals being gored or babies being blown to pieces.  Probably the worst was having a friend of mine make me sit down and watch the movie Clockwork Orange.  Though I was not being forced, peer pressure from my friends kept me watching it, as if I decided I disliked it or was disturbed by it I would be a close-minded prude and a poser trying to be counterculture.  Pulp fiction's role was simply a delightful romp through the highly popularized American crime and drug culture.
> 
> I'm just saying that I am disturbed by the idea of realistic violence or 'badass-ness' for the sake of amusement.



I can sort of see where you're coming from. Violence for the sake of violence can get pretty old pretty quickly. Certain films manage to pull it off, or at least for me they do. Pulp Fiction for example.

However when it gets to the point of Saw, which was already brought up, it's definitely going too far. Though the first Saw film was interesting they should have stopped there. 

Anyway, wandering off topic here.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 18, 2010)

It's playing on AMC right now.  Interestingly enough, they'll censor 'fuck', but not '*******'.

edit: and FAF will censor 'wetback' but not 'fuck'. :V

edit2: and they're cutting out a lot of the Jules/Vincent dialogue.  Fuckers, that's not filler, it was the dialogue that made the movie good. :x

edit3: they even fucking censored "I don't remember asking you a goddamn thing"

edit4: I wasn't going to do a fourth edit but they cut Mia's camcorder interview with Vincent _back into the movie_ so why the fuck are they taking out Jules/Vincent dialogue?! D:<


----------



## GothWolf (Apr 19, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> What was in that briefcase?



An Oscar.

Great movie. <3
Quentin Tarantino's my favorite director anyway.


----------



## Slyck (Apr 19, 2010)

Kaffting said:


> Huh. I suppose it could bring about some self-reflection, but actual depression?
> 
> Perhaps I'm just desensitised.



When was I depressed, again?


----------



## Slyck (Apr 19, 2010)

Kaffting said:


> Anyway, wandering off topic here.



And lady gaga has a willie!


----------



## SpetsnazFox (Apr 25, 2010)

Pulp Fiction rocks, my favourite Tarantino


----------



## /W0LF/UpRISING/ (Apr 25, 2010)

if Tarantino does pulp fiction then is kill bill worth watching


----------



## Lobar (Apr 25, 2010)

/W0LF/UpRISING/ said:


> if Tarantino does pulp fiction then is kill bill worth watching



Worth watching but Vol. 2 didn't quite live up to Vol. 1.  Also nothing Tarentino has ever done since Pulp Fiction has been as good, though if Inglourious Basterds is any indication he's getting better again.


----------



## /W0LF/UpRISING/ (Apr 25, 2010)

did he do sin city cause i thought that was good


----------



## Lobar (Apr 25, 2010)

/W0LF/UpRISING/ said:


> did he do sin city cause i thought that was good



Robert Rodriguez collaborated with Tarentino on it.

Here, try this site for answers to your questions.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 25, 2010)

Someone make a glorious Resevoir Doggehs thread.
U:<


----------

